
Task-focused programming with Mylar - Tichy
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-mylar1/
======
Tichy
I have only just started using it, but it looks very promising. From what I
understand so far: you activate tasks and from then on Mylar remembers what
files you touched while working on that task. This enables you to quickly
filter for files relevant to the task. With Java it even works on Source Code
basis (what methods are relevant to the task) - planned for other languages
besides Java, too. When submitting to subversion, you can also bundle all the
filters for a task. Mylar also records the time you spent on the activated
task.

Pretty neat, I think.

------
gibsonf1
It looks very impressive, but for me a bit scary. They use some of the exact
same concepts we are using for our startup for business in general: Focus on
the context around exactly what your are doing. What I didn't notice was
whether or not they had built in a system to automatically prioritize tasks
for the user based on creating customer value. Without that, it will get
overwhelming with a growing number of tasks like any generic task management
system does.

